# Turnip curry



## lulu (Oct 24, 2006)

This used to be one of a huge range of vegetarian  Indian dishes my mother would make. I crave this year round, and eat it alone, or with plian boiled rice r a pilau rice.  Very rarely I go half the hog my mother used to and make her potato and egg curry and a biriani too.

I have n idea of the provinance of this curry, my mother used to have a whole load of Indian books.  I am sorry about the vague measurements too, its become a throw in dish that we all make with guesstimates.

In a frying pan with vegetable oil put about a dessert sponn of mustard seeds to sizzle and pop away.  Then in a blender put a couple of cups of water, garlic, two or so cloves, and a inch or so knob of garlic and blitz till the chunks are gone and add this to the pan.  Then a can or two of tomatos, sometimes I add a chopped onion, a desert spoon of cumin, 1/2 teaspoon of Cayenne, lots of black pepper and salt (the spices are all to taste though).  I have on occasion added a half teaspoon of cinnamon, I tried cardomon but it was a bit lost in there,
 then add a pound of turnips, peeled and chopped into bug chunks.  Really little turnips work perfectly whole and unpeeled.  Then simmer for ages till the house fills with the smell and the turnip becomes tender.  Then eat greedily!

I hardly use any oil and its a great dish when trying to loose weight because it is full of flavour and tasty and completely anti deprivation.


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 24, 2006)

lulu your Turnip Curry sound very interesting.  I hope you are having a very nice day.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 24, 2006)

turnips are a much maligned veg here in the USA as are so many forgotten roots. This recipe should be one to revitalize interest.  Sounds great!  I love Indian curries.


----------

